# Samsung 550 series TV



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

*Samsung 550 series TV Removing Stand*

I just took the stand off and mounted the tv on the wall. It still has a stump hanging down. I have no idea how to remove that part or if its supposed to be removed. Heres a quick pic so you can see what I mean.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you have the manual that comes with the TV? In there it will show how to set up the TV for either a stand or wall mounting. Failing having the manual check out the Samsung website for the manual


----------

